# Tank mates for Bumblebee Gobies?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

So at the pet/fish store the other day while purchasing my new betta girl, I saw these cute little bumblebee gobies swimming around in a few of their tanks. At the time I knew nothing at all about them, so buying one wasn't a good idea. But now that I've had the chance to look up some information on them, I'm interested in getting one or two. 

I've learned that they can be pretty territorial with their own kind as well as other fish, if not given enough space to hide or swim. They're picky eaters and mostly go for live food, and often won't eat anything that doesn't move. They also aren't very large in size, and there are actually two types of these gobies... one can survive and thrive in freshwater, while the other must be in brackish water. All of my tanks have a little bit of salt in them, and my fish seem to be doing much better (they're more active) with it.

Now I don't plan on breeding these little guys, but long story short, I've had a fascination with bumblebee's for a long time. Getting one in fish-form? I have got to. xD

The tanks these guys were in had either various tetra's, danio's, cory's, and I've even seen one in a tank with some sail-fin and balloon mollies. 

The tank I would like to add mine to, would be with my mollies, rosy barb and guppies. It's not crowded at all, despite it being only a 10gal (and I plan to get another 10gal for the guppies, as well as the new guppy and molly babies on the way). It's well planted and there's plenty of places to hide.

Tonight I'm headed back to the pet store, and I hope to get the goby in the molly tank, if it's still there... at least that one is used to those types of fish as tank mates. Is that a good idea?

Hopefully I can get some advice soon, because if this is a bad idea, then I'll definitely reconsider it. Or pick up another tank while I'm there... and wait for it to cycle before getting any gobies.


----------

